# How many bricks/day, Herringbone?



## _SpinDrah (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all, this is my first post 

the other day we where doing herringbone on a driveway entrance, but it seemed to be going slow(I could tell the boss was getting peeved), So i was wondering what most of you guys put down per day on something like this?

we have a border up, and we are not putting in the cuts, so its just whole brick.

thanks for the help.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Dry or mortared?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You should be able to fly doing the field. One guy toting bricks the other guy laying them, 20-30 bricks a minute after you get your groove on. If it is a mortar job, much slower.


----------



## _SpinDrah (Sep 13, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> Dry or mortared?


Mortered.

laying them in a bed of mortar with 3/8 joint, but we are leaving the joints out, we will bag them in later


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

> laying them, 20-30 bricks a minute after you get your groove on.


Leo,

If your available any time this week, I will pay you fifty cents a brick for every brick you can place over 5 per minute, true plumb and level. Of course you have to work all day, so the average has to be there all day long, not the first twenty five minutes.

Spin, 
The herringbone is time consuming, If your not cutting them, then the edges are going to look like crapola. Can't price a job like that by the brick, it has to be by the job.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

dakzaag said:


> Leo,
> 
> If your available any time this week, I will pay you fifty cents a brick for every brick you can place over 5 per minute, true plumb and level. Of course you have to work all day, so the average has to be there all day long, not the first twenty five minutes.
> 
> ...


That would work out to more than $450 an hour. So you want Leo to take a pay cut?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

dakzaag said:


> Leo,
> 
> If your available any time this week, I will pay you fifty cents a brick for every brick you can place over 5 per minute, true plumb and level. Of course you have to work all day, so the average has to be there all day long, not the first twenty five minutes.
> 
> ...


Don't look at me. But I have seen guys do the driveways in many different patterns an let me tell you. These guys fly. One of the guys, I think it was the owner, had two guys feeding him bricks and they were having a tough time keeping up with the old man. Non mortared, just layed on stone dust and compacted after the job was complete. Believe me, you don't wnt me laying bricks.:shutup:


----------



## _SpinDrah (Sep 13, 2009)

dakzaag said:


> Spin,
> The herringbone is time consuming, If your not cutting them, then the edges are going to look like crapola. Can't price a job like that by the brick, it has to be by the job.


We are going to put the cuts along the sides after the main field is layed, we already have the border layed, so we are laying all the whole brick to the border and leaving out the cuts.

this is not pavers, i know pavers are fast with no mud under them just setting them on stone dust.

I just want to know what you "Think" would be a reasonable Brick per man per day when laying in a herringbone patern and on mortar to hight.

thanks


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

*20-30*

20 a minute=1200 per hour=9600 per day, gotta work Saturdays with that kind of production, so 57,600 per week. I would like to hire 5 or 6 of those guys....I can retire in March....Honestly, if you are mudding as you go, depending on a number of factors, I would figure 250-300 when I bid, and hope it worked out to 350-400. Anyone else?


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i remember reading a story about this black dude laying brick in a street,back in the days of brick streets.if i remember right the guy laid about 20,000 brick in a day.i cant remember how many hours,but if you figure 8 hours that is 41 brick a min,so you would think it was more than 8 hour days.


----------

